# Photo Contest - Win a $100 Gift Certificate and free Carbon Fiber Vinyl



## VinylDecals (Jul 12, 2011)

We have started our Photo contest. Simply upload a picture of your car/truck/suv and after the submission process has completed, get all of your friends and family to like your picture. The top 3 pictures with the most likes win prizes. We want to see some BMW's in the contest.

1st place - $100 VinylDecals.com Gift Certificate
2nd place - $50 VinylDecals.com Gift Certificate
3rd place - $25 VinylDecals.com Gift Certificate

Here are some of the rules:


 The photo must be of your car, truck or suv only. No models in the photographs.
 All work submitted must be original work.
 No Photoshops, except light touch ups.
 Minor digital enhancement is permitted, but images that have been significantly modified or appear unnatural will be disqualified.
 No borders or frames may be added to images.
 You must own the copyright to the photo.
 We reserve the right to reject any photos which we, in our sole and absolute discretion, deem offensive, violate the law and/or contest rules or are deemed unsuitable in any other manner. You will not post content that: is hateful, threatening, or pornographic; incites violence; or contains nudity or graphic or gratuitous violence.
 No more than 1 photo entries per person will be allowed.

You can view the complete official rules.

Everyone that enters will also get a free sample of 3m 1080 Carbon Fiber Vinyl if they choose so.

*Enter Now!*


----------

